# More than one fursona?



## eversleep (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you have multiple fursonas? If so how many? And is one more important than the other?
I have just one.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have one... yet.


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

I have three technically.  One Protagnoist-like Heroine, one Machine Villian, and some n00b fox that tags around in the back of my mind.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got Fen and Luc. They're technically 2 forms of the same soul.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 17, 2010)

I have Rufus, but I plan on making more friends and maybe family for him.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 17, 2010)

This is how many I have, excluding the black cat.

But Damnit if Marty don't know how to _*Rock.*_


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 17, 2010)

Just one. Maybe i'll make another one some day.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a main fursonia(a few forms with some variations)  and another.  Tho for some reason my second one is appealing more to me.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Just the one, might make another at a later date.


----------



## Browder (Nov 17, 2010)

I dn't like having more than one. Currently I have none because I'm trying to decide among three.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

Chimera/lion (main fursona), cyborg, doll, Betta fish.


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 17, 2010)

I just have my Main fursona that is very much a part of me
It's an Otter/Porcupine mix.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2010)

I only recognize Willow as my fursona, because Ash is more of an entity. They share the same body but there are very few differences between the two of them.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 17, 2010)

I only have one...it doesn't really make sense to me to have more than one. I mean, it's something that's supposed to be a furry persona of yourself. How can you be more than one person? Everyone has mood swings and different parts of their personalities, but if it can all fit in one body in real life it should be able to fit into one character.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

I have Tish, and then Volt the Electivire, I made him as a friend for Tish. Then I have Eudora, which Imma update once I find her ref. >_>


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the idea of creating another fursona hanging at the back of my mind, shoved to the forgotten parts of my memory by schoolwork and music. I might get around to it at some point, though, as bats are not the only species that appeal to me enough to base a persona around.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> I only have one...it doesn't really make sense to me to have more than one. I mean, it's something that's supposed to be a furry persona of yourself. How can you be more than one person? Everyone has mood swings and different parts of their personalities, but if it can all fit in one body in real life it should be able to fit into one character.



Well it's common for people who feel as if they have multiple personalities *AhemCRAZYBASTARDSaheam* to showcase it by having a different fursona for every 'personality'. I think what they fail to notice is
a; multiple personality disorders don't work that way and
b; all those 'personalities' they have are called MOODS. Just because you're happy one moment and upset the next don't mean you have a mental disorder. Not that anyone would _even wish_ to have such a thing wrong with them. I think these people who assume as such need to see an actually case of the problem. The tune would change drastically.


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

One Main for day to day stuff (and BFG Macro if it ever comes up) and one Specific for Micro stuff. (not developed yet)


----------



## Morroke (Nov 20, 2010)

I have three, but Mark Grizzlepaw is my main fursona.

I have Mawg, the Utahraptor.
and
Morroke, the Wolverine as well

All depends on my mood I guess.


----------

